# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Trường Đại học trước tiên đạt

## vtnn2017a@

*Trường Đại học đầu tiên đạt chứng thực Kiểm định có bảo đảm*

========> Tham khảo thêm: gia sư môn toán 

*(GDVN)-Đại học giao thông chuyển vận là trường thuở sơ khai phía Bắc được trọng điểm Kiểm định chất lượng giáo dục (Đại học đất nước Hà Nội) cấp chứng thực kiểm định chất lượng*

Ngày 23/3/2016, Trường Đại học liên lạc chuyển vận chính thức được xác nhận đạt tiêu chuẩn có bảo đảm giáo dục và được cấp Giấy chứng nhận Kiểm định luôn luôn có chữ tín giáo dục.

Giấy chứng nhận Kiểm định có bảo đảm giáo dục xác nhận đơn vị đạt tiêu chí chất lượng giáo dục, có giá trị trong 5 năm.

Theo Nghị định 73/2015/NĐ-CP ngày 08/9/2015 của Chính phủ quy định căn cứ phân tầng, khung xếp hạng và tiêu chuẩn xếp hạng hạ tầng giáo dục đại học, kết quả kiểm định chất lượng giáo dục được coi là 1 trong các điều kiện để thực hiện phân tầng, xếp hạng cơ sở giáo dục đại học.

Hiệu trưởng Trường Đại học giao thông chuyên chở Trần Đắc Sử cho biết, triển khai các qui định của Bộ về kiểm định luôn luôn có chữ tín giáo dục, từ 2014, Trường đã tập hợp vào công tác kiểm định uy tín giáo dục và coi đây là nghĩa vụ không thể xem nhẹ nhất của giảng đường năm học 2015 - 2016.




[center !important]Giám đốc Đại học đất nước Thủ Đô Hà Nội Phùng Xuân Nhạ trao Giấy chứng nhận Kiểm định có bảo đảm giáo dục cho trường Đại học liên lạc vận tải. Ảnh VNU[/center !important]


Ông nhấn mạnh rằng, điều không được xem nhẹ nhất khi thực hiện giám định ngoài - một trong 3 bước của qui trình kiểm định quan hệ lâu dài giáo dục là việc tổ chức training thu nhận được những khuyến nghị khách quan, chi tiết của đoàn thẩm định ngoài và Hội đồng Kiểm định có bảo đảm giáo dục của trọng điểm kiểm định có bảo đảm giáo dục-Đại học đất nước Thành Phố Hà Nội.

Từ đó, trường sẽ mua giải pháp khắc phục được điểm yếu để nâng cao chất lượng. kế hoạch cần phải có nhất của kiểm định có bảo hành lâu dài giáo dục là căn cốt để dần vun đắp văn hóa chất lượng trong toàn trường, từng bước đưa Trường hội nhập quốc tế.

bây giờ, cả nước có 4 trung tâm kiểm định được Bộ GD&ĐT cấp phép hoạt động. trọng điểm Kiểm định quan hệ lâu dài giáo dục – Đại học quốc gia Hà Nội là trọng điểm đầu tiên được Bộ GD&ĐT cấp phép và cho đến nay đã có hơn 30 trường đại học đăng kí kiểm định quan hệ lâu dài tại trung tâm này.

 Việc thực hành kiểm định luôn luôn có chữ tín giáo dục theo Luật giáo dục đại học ban hành năm 2012 và chiến lược công tác kiểm định chất lượng giáo dục đại học được Bộ trưởng Bộ GD&ĐT thông qua.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

